# Decided just to get my AA in Information Technology and get some certificates



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Before I presented the Idea that I was going to be getting my bachelors. As I researched it more often, I found out that most bachelors degrees do not deal with PC's a lot as my AA in Information Technology-Technical Support does. I really like training to be PC Technician and I think my AA and 3 or 4 certificates like the A+ certification, and a couple of other Help desk certificates will fit the knowledge of me being a Technician. Plus looking at it $35,000-$45,000 here in Washington State is not a bad start for a PC technician.


----------

